# Teich-Mauer abdichten



## undi (25. Apr. 2009)

Hi,

auf beiliegendem Photo seht ihr, dass ich die Teichfolie ganz normal nach außen über die Erde gemacht hab und dann hab ich anschließend ein paar Steinchen drauf gesetzt und ne kleine Mauer gebaut.
Die Steine sind untereinander mit PCI Kleber verklebt.

Jetzt würde ich jedoch gerne das Wasser nicht nur bis zur Folie sondern bis nach ganz oben, also oberkante Steine hoch befüllen.
Dazu müssen die Steine untereinander und zwischen Stein und Folie jedoch gegen das Wasser abgedichtet werden.

Wie könnte ich die Mauer am besten abdichten ? Dichtschlämme ?

Achja, hinter der Mauer wird noch aufgefüllt mit Kies oder so, mal sehen, das sieht jetzt nur so hoch aus, da ich hinten dran Erde abgetragen habe


----------



## Klausile (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teich-Mauer abdichten*

Hallo "Undi",

bevor du Dichtschlämme auf die Mauer aufträgst, musst du diese erst innen verputzen. Dichtschlämme kann keine großen Risse oder Unebenheiten ausgleichen.
Ein größeres Problem sehe ich beim Übergang von der Folie zu den Steinen. Evtl. geht es wenn du vor der Dichtschlämme eine breite Fuge mit Innotec oder ähnlichem zwischen Steine und Folie machst, vorher muss die Folie und die Steine aber gut gereinigt werden. Ich selbst würde da eher nicht dran glauben das das was wird. Einen Folienstreifen an die Folie anzukleben wird bei den vielen Falten auch eher schwer sein, und wohl auch kaum dicht zu bekommen.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teich-Mauer abdichten*

Hi wieistdenndeinname ?


ich denke die günstigte variante wäre, du holst dir folie, verklebst sie mit der im teich und befestigst sie oben am rand mit NG leisten. Ich glaub der koi-uwe hat das an seinem teich auch so gemacht.

Bei dichtschlämme könnten micro risse durch erdbewegung im winter entsehen da du ja sicher unter der mauer nicht tief ausgekoffert hast ?


----------



## schrope (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teich-Mauer abdichten*

Hi!

Wieviel Folie hast du denn da überstehen zwischen der Mauer?
Die einzige dichte Lösung die ich hier sehe ist:
Mauerabtragen und innerhalb hochziehen und dort mit Aluleisten oder Innotec Adheseal befestigen.
Falls du zu wenig Folie hast kannst du dann auch noch etwas drankleben, sofern die Folie neu ist!

Sorry, aber alle anderen Lösungen sind in meinen Augen nicht zuverlässig.
Und der PCI Kleber kostet ja nicht die Welt, nur die Arbeit hast du halt ein zweites mal..... 

MfG,
Peter


----------



## undi (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teich-Mauer abdichten*

Wenn ich einfach unten zwischen Stein und Folie Innotec rein haue. Der soll ja sogar unten aufm Grund dicht machen zwischen Folie und Ablauf und er soll wunderbar auf Folie und Beton/Steinen haften ? 
Dann wird der Rest verputzt und Dichtschlämme drauf gehaun, dann müssts doch gehn oder?

Alternativ die Steine abbauen und die Folie dann hoch ziehen, würde gehen, die müsste lange genug sein, da die hinter den Steinen noch bissl hoch geht.
Weiss aber nicht ob ich die Steine wieder ohne weiteres gescheit drauf bekomme, weil die ja dann mit Kleber verbapt sind.

PCI Kleber is übrigens sacke teuer :/


----------



## mitch (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teich-Mauer abdichten*

hallo,

wenn hinten noch folie dran ist klebe doch weitere folie dran 

dann würde  deine mauer im wasser stehen aber billiger als viele tuben innot.... 

wäre das eine durchführbare idee ?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teich-Mauer abdichten*

Also mal ganz ehrlich  egal was man macht und wie man es macht. Ganz Dicht bekommt man das nie  Hätte man sich vorher überlegen eine Mauer drauf zu bauen.
Wie man sehen kann ist ja die eine oder andere Falte unter der Mauer, da kann man Tubenweise Innotec reindrücken und das Wasser sucht sich dennoch seinen Weg 

Am besten ist, Mauer wieder abreißen, Folie hochziehen, Mauer wieder aufbauen.


----------



## undi (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teich-Mauer abdichten*

Ich hab mir das ganze noch einmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.

Wie wäre es, wenn ich an die vorhandene Folie noch eine weitere dran mache, diese dann hinter der Mauer nach oben führe, oben auf den Stein klappe und die Folie dann auf dem Stein fest klebe und dann noch oben drauf eine Platte setze. Hinter die Mauer, kommt dann ebenfalls eine dünne Platte, die bis oben geht, damit man die Folie nicht sieht.
Das würde dann so Aussehen:  Platte | Folie | Mauer

Das müsste der Beste und einfachste weg sein oder?

Allerdings hab ich noch nie Folie verklebt, hat da jemand einen Link zu einer Anleitung oder eine Empfehlung, wie ich das am besten mache ?


----------



## Annett (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teich-Mauer abdichten*

Hi.

Also wenn Du Dir sicher bist, dass Du die Falten dicht abgeklebt bekommst.... ich glaub es ja eher nicht. 

Je nach Folienart ist das Vorgehen beim Verbinden zweier Teilstücke unterschiedlich. Was ziemlich sicher schief gehen dürfte, ist die Verbindung zweier unters. Sorten. 

Beste Grüße 
Annett

P.S.: Ein "Hallo" + "Tschüß" und ein normaler Vorname als Unterschrift wären schon irgendwie nett.


----------



## schrope (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teich-Mauer abdichten*

Hallo .....



			
				undi schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es, wenn ich an die vorhandene Folie noch eine weitere dran mache, diese dann hinter der Mauer nach oben führe, oben auf den Stein klappe und die Folie dann auf dem Stein fest klebe und dann noch oben drauf eine Platte setze. Hinter die Mauer, kommt dann ebenfalls eine dünne Platte, die bis oben geht, damit man die Folie nicht sieht.
> Das würde dann so Aussehen: Platte | Folie | Mauer



Komm, mach dir nicht mehr arbeit als nötig!

Wenn du jetzt noch Folie dazukaufen musst, den Quellschweißkleber, die zusätzlichen Platten.... Ich glaube das kommt dir nicht billiger als die Mauer abzureisen und neu aufzubauen!
Wenn du den PIC nicht mehr runterbekommst dann schmeiß die Steine halt weg, sind ja eh nicht die teuersten.

Wenn du ausserdem dann bis auf die Oberkannte der Steine befüllen willst musst du ein kleines Fundament machen, da dir das ganze sonst um die Ohren __ fliegen wird, oder sonst halt spätestes nach dem nächsten Winter....
Und zum wiederaufmauern nimm lieber Trasszement oder einen Steinkleber und als Unterbett einen frostbeständigen Verlegemörtel, die kosten von Baumit auch nicht die Welt.

Nochwas: Wenn du so wie du es vorhast die Steine im Teich lässt und die Folie hinter der Mauer hochziehst und so wie jetzt die Mauer lose auf der Folie steht, wirst du nach dem Winter sowieso keine Mauer mehr haben, da das Eis dir die Mauer wegdrücken wird und dann kannst nästes Jahr erst wieder von vorne anfangen.

Also hör auf die Leute hier und mach es, auch wenn es nervt wieder alles abzureisen, gleich richtig.
Wie heisst es so schön: Je mehr Komplikationen es am Anfang gibt, desto mehr freude hat man danach! 

MfG,
Peter


----------



## martin karstens (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teich-Mauer abdichten*

Theoretisch funktioniert das. Folie rankleben, hinter den Steinen hochlegen, Platte brauchst Du ansich garnicht, der Boden / Kies reicht doch aus. Aber mit dem verkleben hätte ich starke Bauchschmerzen. Gerade mit den Falten. Probiere doch einfach mal einen Meter mal aus mit kleben (am besten die Nähte auf Vorder und Rücksteite auch verschweißen / verkleben. Dann weißt Du ob es klappt oder nicht.
Mit Putzschlämme, Stein-Folie mit Inotec abdichten, ... glaube nicht das es auf Dauer dicht ist!


----------

